# Will Door Hollow Short Line be at Del Mar next weekend?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Bob, are you and the missus and the railroad gonna be at the Del Mar train show? I've been thinking of driving down, although the 5 on a Saturday ain't my idea of fun. Still, it's the only time we'll be around...


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be there Joe


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, we'll be there. It'll be good to see you again, Joe. You probably haven't seen the layout since we added Roy Heughins' gold mine to the layout. It fits right in and is a great addition.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick question: where exactly is the show? On the racetrack grounds, next to the ocean? 

I was there many years ago when IMSA put on a Camel GT sports car race through the parking lot. One of the class winners was football great and all-around nice guy Walter Payton, who died of the big C, I believe, a few years later. In the post-race interview room we all had the opportunity to talk to him, but since I knew or cared zip about NFL football back then (Thanks to my wife, I have since drunk the Kool Aid, or the Gator Aide), I walked out of the room thinking, "Who cares about some guy who races an Oldsmobile?" I sure missed out on a great chance to meet one of the greatest running backs of all time.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to http://www.greattrainexpo.com/ and click on the show. Directions to the parking lot are in there. There will be signs directing you to the proper building once inside the complex.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday. I need a fix from Jonathan...and to see my old friends at the DHSL.


The show is usually in the rear most "barn" on the race track property...the one nearest the ocean. Take I-5 South...exit at Via De La Valle...and go west. Turn left at the first light to get into the park. Normally, they let you park right outside of the exhibit "barn"...so hauling stuff isn't too bad.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How far is it from San Diego?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, According to the GTE website directions it is 20 miles north of San Diego city center. It's a bit under 40 miles from our house so this is one venue where we can sleep in our own beds through the weekend.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you all have fun this week end. Later RJD


----------

